# 14' Semi V sea nymph



## perchin (Apr 11, 2010)

I picked this up for $250.00. Started sanding it down in order to rough it up for steelflex. The wind was being uncooperative today, so I built a temperary enclosure to work in for the week. I also added some length to my trailer. I'm not positive what I'm doing yet as far as the mods go, but I'm sure it will be a journey. Here are some pics.

Temp. set-up



before cleaning it up.



After clean-up.





Trailer before



Trailer After



Added 24"


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking Good Man...The possibilities are endless really.


----------



## perchin (Apr 14, 2010)

Well got a little bit done today, I applied the first two coats of self etching primer. I didn't do the very bottom becuase I am steel flexing it. ( I would rather the steelflex adhere to the boat itself rather than a film of paint.) Now its just a waiting game on the weather, if its not 80 by friday then I will be doing this in my garage with a heater.




I know the shine looks like dents but are really only wire brush cup marks.


----------



## perchin (Apr 15, 2010)

This is the color scheme I going for.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks good man. Painting the trim and stuff is no problem either, just some tape and thats it.


----------



## perchin (Apr 15, 2010)

Man I love my wife.... She's a graphics designer and created this for me. She's making this image into three decals for me, two for the boat and one for the truck.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2010)

perchin said:


> Man I love my wife.... She's a graphics designer and created this for me. She's making this image into three decals for me, two for the boat and one for the truck.




Damn man, that is awesome.


----------



## perchin (Apr 16, 2010)

Got some painting done last night. I'll post up some pictures tonight of the progress. I'm going to water test this thing sometime this weekend to check out its stability.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 16, 2010)

perchin said:


> Man I love my wife.... She's a graphics designer and created this for me. She's making this image into three decals for me, two for the boat and one for the truck.



SWEET!!!


----------



## zaneroni (Apr 17, 2010)

What does the steel flex do? where would you buy it from?
I like the colors your picked, but the logo is to die for. 
GOOD WIFE !


----------



## ober51 (Apr 17, 2010)

zaneroni said:


> What does the steel flex do? where would you buy it from?
> I like the colors your picked, but the logo is to die for.
> GOOD WIFE !



https://www.fascoepoxies.com/

Just call them up and ask about it - you can get olive drab, black, white, gray, hialeah blue, navy blue I think, etc. It is a two part epoxy, hard to work with, that when it cures provides a hard candy coating for your boat. Amazing stuff. Jerry is the guy you want to talk to at Fasco. They only take COD or checks (they must be mailed ahead and clear before shipping).


----------



## perchin (Apr 17, 2010)

zaneroni said:


> What does the steel flex do? where would you buy it from?
> I like the colors your picked, but the logo is to die for.
> GOOD WIFE !



The steelflex is a 2 part epoxy, you can add their dye to it in a mulitude of colors. This stuff creates a protective barrier on your boat, and also seals up 99% of small leaks, like leaky rivets. On leaky rivets I rebuck them, and then apply steelflex. You can get this stuff from Fasco, below is a link for them. They are kinda old fashion with their payment options but are friendly and honest. You can only pay by COD or send them a check then they send you the epoxy. You'll need one of the two options the #9X neutral mix or the #9X-2000. The #9X can only be put on with roller or brush, and the #9X-2000 some people say it can be sprayed, although jerry at fasco says not. The #9X-2000 contains teflon for a slicker surface, but is much more expensive. I got the #9X grey color (1 gallon of mix) for only $60.00 shipped. Good luck my friend. 8) 

https://www.fascoepoxies.com/


----------



## perchin (Apr 17, 2010)

lol.... When I started to type my last response, nobody had replied yet, I stopped in the middle of typing to get a new cup of coffee. Sorry Ober51 :wink:


----------



## ober51 (Apr 17, 2010)

perchin said:


> lol.... When I started to type my last response, nobody had replied yet, I stopped in the middle of typing to get a new cup of coffee. Sorry Ober51 :wink:



I only gave 2 lines, you provide way more info, no worries at all.


----------



## perchin (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I got some more painting done today, started off by building a temporary paint booth in my garage (I should of done this from the start, as my earlier design fell victom to 40 mph winds :evil: ). I then wet sanded in between coats.......... If I can get the garage up to temp tommorow, I'm gonna do the steelflexing on the bottom. [-o< 

Some shots of sanding









Some shots of the third coat, I was fighting the awkward lighting..... darn camera's.









Even the close ups are hard to see.... I can't wait to get this in the sunlight!!!


----------



## SmallieJonze (Apr 18, 2010)

Lookin good!
Colored steelflex? Awesome!
Guess my question is answered.
I can't wait to see it...


----------



## perchin (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, I tried my hand at steelflexing today and I must say I would rather hand sand the finish off of something than do that again....... This stuff sucks, and I mean sucks to work with. I got er done though. :| 

I started out by getting my garage up to heat with a Kerosine heater and a propane heater.



I Tapped off what I didn't want steelflex on






I then cleaned her up with Acetone.



I made a tool out of a corner bracket, piece off all thread, and hardware, which I had laying around the shop. I put the 90 degree in the vise and flattened it out, then drilled it out to 3/8" for the all thread. I then bend down a lil on the sides to form paddles. Made for an excellent mixer on the drill. 






I then set up my mixing station



I mixed up about 6 batches of this liquid hell.



In the end it is ok, but there are a few spots that it sagged a bit. :evil:


----------



## zaneroni (Apr 18, 2010)

looking good. How many coats for flex are you going to put on it?


----------



## perchin (Apr 18, 2010)

zaneroni said:


> looking good. How many coats for flex are you going to put on it?



I put on 2 coats of the liquid nightmare.... I will never do it again, unless its on a flat bottom.... the crap sags like crazy, I had the shop up to 92 degrees in hopes of getting it to set up faster...... almost 8 hours of nothing but babysitting and trying to fix sags all stinken day :evil: In the end it looks horrible, sags all over the place, I even put on the first coat pretty thin, looked allright, did the second, and all hell broke loose.... at least its on the bottom side, and I don't think the fish will mind looking at it :lol:


----------



## perchin (Apr 18, 2010)

The paint on the other hand came out steller  I just need to do the rub rails and the inside paint, then start the mod.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 19, 2010)

The trick to keep it from, sagging is using a new roller on it after it has set a minute. Roll a dry one over to take off the excess, thats what worked for me. The hotter the temp the more liquid it becomes which causes more sagging.


Perchin - take a look at my trailor post and let me know what you think.


----------



## perchin (Apr 19, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Rhe trick to keep it fro, sagging is using a new roller om it after it has set a minute. Roll a dry one over to take off the excess, thats what worked for me. The hotter the temp the more liquid it becomes which causes more sagging.
> 
> 
> Perchin - take a look at my trailor post and let meknow what you think.



That is pretty much exactly what I did with mine...... just think the steep V was too much for that stuff. I should of set the boat on her side to do the sides first, then do the bottom. Oh well, I've got some sanding ahead of me now.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 19, 2010)

perchin said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rhe trick to keep it fro, sagging is using a new roller om it after it has set a minute. Roll a dry one over to take off the excess, thats what worked for me. The hotter the temp the more liquid it becomes which causes more sagging.
> ...




You should be able to sand it smooth and paint over it if you want. 

I painted my sides while they were vertical and was unable to avoid the running, maybe I just got lucky I dont know. The stuff is a real bit8h to work with that for sure, but the results are fantastic. Not one leak in my boat this entire weekend, except for when my sister and myself fell out of it. LOL


----------



## perchin (Apr 22, 2010)

Slowly but steady..................


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 23, 2010)

lookin good perchin


----------



## perchin (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I got some more work done...... I really should of painted last but was afraid of it being to heavy to get upside down when finished, oh well I'll just need some touchups. Any ways I got four 2' 4" x 4' x 1/4" plates of aluminum for my floor today.







How's this for a layout????????????????????


----------



## perchin (Apr 25, 2010)

Well.... Today I find myself in a bit of a pickle :? I'm not so sure about my original layout above. My cable to the trolling motor is not long enough to get around the live well in the above layout. So I'm thinking something more like this below, I just hate having to step over anything though. What should I do???? Try to sell this trolling motor, and get one with a longer cable, or use the below layout with what I already have?

Yellow=seat positions, Grey=storage, Aqua=floor, Red=Livewell


----------



## perchin (Apr 25, 2010)

Untill I figure out my layout This is as far as I can go.

Center beam



Riveted to the Ribs



Angle Riveted to the beam, to give the floor something to fasten to in the center.



First plate of 1/4" put down


----------



## gregk9 (Apr 25, 2010)

perchin said:


> My cable to the trolling motor is not long enough to get around the live well in the above layout.


you mean the power cable?? :?:


----------



## perchin (Apr 25, 2010)

gregk9 said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > My cable to the trolling motor is not long enough to get around the live well in the above layout.
> ...



I mean the Foot Controll cable #-o , I wish it were as simple as adding length to my power cable but.........NO.


----------



## gregk9 (Apr 25, 2010)

K, just wanted to be sure.

personally I think I'd look to get a different troll motor. Getting the layout of the boat i wanted would be top priority.


----------



## perchin (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe raising the front deck up a bit.... Just enough to enclose the livewell. I had not really wanted to raise it up that high, but I looked at some of the remote style trolling motors and they are out of the budget. :evil:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking good man. Hope you work out your trolling motor issue, do you think you may have it resolved? Those remote control guys are 400+ ouch!


----------



## perchin (Apr 26, 2010)

Found the solution to my dilema... I just raised the deck up a bit to enclose the Livewell, I went to wally world and started standing on coolers till I found a stout one  (got some funny looks). My wife also picked out some carpet from Menards last night also.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good, perch 8)


----------



## perchin (May 3, 2010)

Rained on me all weekend... So not much headway.

a lil bit more deck frame.



The start of a forever transom.


----------



## perchin (May 5, 2010)

Got the transom finished, except I need to apply my three coats of spar urathane to the wood. I also got all but the front little bit of decking done. I ordered some hatches off of ebay and can't wait to install them. Enough talk, here is some boat porn :mrgreen:


----------



## bucktaker (May 6, 2010)

looking good I have the same boat a 1987 14r with 25 hp merc. Why did you remove the old benches do you have flex in the sides now?

I have future plans to deck mine over the benches and put hatches for storage. I am really interested in how yours turns out.


----------



## bucktaker (May 6, 2010)

looking good I have the same boat a 1987 14r with 25 hp merc. Why did you remove the old benches do you have flex in the sides now?

I have future plans to deck mine over the benches and put hatches for storage. I am really interested in how yours turns out.


----------



## perchin (May 6, 2010)

bucktaker said:


> looking good I have the same boat a 1987 14r with 25 hp merc. Why did you remove the old benches do you have flex in the sides now?
> 
> I have future plans to deck mine over the benches and put hatches for storage. I am really interested in how yours turns out.



cool man, I removed the benches becuase I'm 196lbs. and fish with my wife so I don't want it to be top heavy :wink: There will be no flex when I'm done becuase it will be reinforced by the dark blue storage on each side (see below). I look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## gregk9 (May 6, 2010)

Is the finished product gonna have the cooler's lid flush with the floor?


----------



## perchin (May 6, 2010)

gregk9 said:


> Is the finished product gonna have the cooler's lid flush with the floor?



No..... I was going to originally make it flush but was getting flustered with the cooler hinge being able to open. so I just made it so the lid sticks up a lil in order for there to be clearance between the deck and lid in the fully opened position. I also though about making the cut-out larger for the clearance needed but thought that it might be a bit unsightly.


----------



## Froggy (May 6, 2010)

That is looking good!!!


----------



## bucktaker (May 6, 2010)

I better rethink my over the benches I tip the scale at 260 plus LOL I hope you are keeping a material list for me.







perchin said:


> bucktaker said:
> 
> 
> > looking good I have the same boat a 1987 14r with 25 hp merc. Why did you remove the old benches do you have flex in the sides now?
> ...


----------



## perchin (May 7, 2010)

bucktaker said:


> I better rethink my over the benches I tip the scale at 260 plus LOL I hope you are keeping a material list for me.



I could probably come up with a list this weekend...... I hope my wife don't add up the total cost, as it don't seem like much untill added up....... :mrgreen:


----------



## alanbird_87 (May 7, 2010)

Looking better and better!! Really like the way the transom was reinforced and your front deck is really starting to look great!


----------



## perchin (May 7, 2010)

alanbird_87 said:


> Looking better and better!! Really like the way the transom was reinforced and your front deck is really starting to look great!



Thanks, I can't wait to get it out fishing..... It's killing me that its raining here for the weekend. :twisted:


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 8, 2010)

Looks great man! Need to fly you down to do my next one.


----------



## perchin (May 8, 2010)

While it rained all day today I went to get some supplies to do my live-well. I picked up about $20.00 bucks worth of materials for the mod. I picked up a 600 GPH pump for $12.99, and some odds and ends for the plumbing. I got most of the plumbing done.


----------



## BottomDweller (May 10, 2010)

Perchin, I am going to steelflex my v-hull also. Am I going to need a belt sander to pre-sand my boat or is a manual hand held sanding block enough? I spoke to Jerry at Fasco and I told him I already had a strong coat of paint on the bottom. He said to just sand the bottom a little, then acetone, then apply the steelflex. At the time I didn't ask him if I needed to belt sand it or if a quick manual sand is enough. ..? I thought I would ask you since you recently went through this....thx man


----------



## danmyersmn (May 10, 2010)

BottomDweller said:


> Perchin, I am going to steelflex my v-hull also. Am I going to need a belt sander to pre-sand my boat or is a manual hand held sanding block enough? I spoke to Jerry at Fasco and I told him I already had a strong coat of paint on the bottom. He said to just sand the bottom a little, then acetone, then apply the steelflex. At the time I didn't ask him if I needed to belt sand it or if a quick manual sand is enough. ..? I thought I would ask you since you recently went through this....thx man



Manual sand is all you will need.


----------



## perchin (May 10, 2010)

BottomDweller said:


> Perchin, I am going to steelflex my v-hull also. Am I going to need a belt sander to pre-sand my boat or is a manual hand held sanding block enough? I spoke to Jerry at Fasco and I told him I already had a strong coat of paint on the bottom. He said to just sand the bottom a little, then acetone, then apply the steelflex. At the time I didn't ask him if I needed to belt sand it or if a quick manual sand is enough. ..? I thought I would ask you since you recently went through this....thx man



You should be fine with giving it a once over by hand using either 60 or 80 grit. Seems like a high abrasive..... it is you want that stuff to grab hold of some grooves. Good luck man. 8)


----------



## perchin (May 10, 2010)

Spent $43.00 on a 800 GPH Tsunami thru-hull live well pump today, and it came with the SS strainer. I'm not so sure this is a great deal, but after finding them online, and seeing the outrageous shipping prices, I decided to pay the extra $5 from the local marine shop. Oh yeah also there was a $2 thru-hull fitting in that 43 dollar total.

QUESTION.................
I'm going to be mounting the pump to the transom below the water line. So when the pump is not in operation will it still allow water to fill up the line past the pump and continue to fill the livewell??? I really hope not, if so I need a new plan [-o< . Thanks to anyone who can give me a definate answer. :?


----------



## perchin (May 11, 2010)

I got it figured out............. if interested click below.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13725


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 27, 2010)

Cehck thsi boat out and let me knwo what you think about it? Would it be ok to deck over the seats?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## perchin (May 28, 2010)

Little more progress...... slow moving these days. Not enough time to fish, work, and work on the boat.

My wife got her hands dirty today helping me finish the front deck and carpet the main floor.






My wife installed her custom decals that she made today... :mrgreen:


----------



## perchin (May 29, 2010)

Well I got the front deck fully carpeted, the framing for my side storage done on both sides. Tomorrow it will be just framing the rear deck, and finishing up the side storage. My wife used trash bins for the inside of the front hatches and just cut the bottom of the bins to fit the contour of the boat. 













And I thought I was tired after a long day... :lol: My dog fell asleep with her toy still in her mouth.


----------



## perchin (May 30, 2010)

Was hoping to finish her off today, but ran out of rivets to fasten down the rest of my decking. :roll: Installed the Livewell pump, my wife put the last of the decals on the back.
Whatcha guys think?


----------



## Brine (May 30, 2010)

Nice work perchin. Looks very clean.


----------



## Zum (May 30, 2010)

Nice job,,alot of nice work done there.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 30, 2010)

incredible job there perchin....very nice aluminum work....what type of glue did you use to mount the carpet to the sides and floor..... =D>


----------



## perchin (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys...... The kind of glue used was this stuff. Its flor-craft brand, I got it from menard's for just under $13 for a gallon. I apply the glue with a notched trowel. Then use a laminate roller to smooth out the carpet.


----------



## ober51 (May 31, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Queencitybassman (May 31, 2010)

Wow man this mod is super clean and original if I thought i could pull it off i would have copied you haha congrats man


----------



## perchin (Jun 1, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Wow man this mod is super clean and original if I thought i could pull it off i would have copied you haha congrats man



Thanks man. I think you would be surprised how easy it was.... cutting the angle in the 1/4" aluminum was what I thought was going to be hard but ended up being a cinch with a circ. saw.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks Great Man. That turned out really good.


----------



## BottomDweller (Jun 1, 2010)

Great Job! =D>


----------



## perchin (Jun 2, 2010)

I built the bow deck for the bow mount yesterday. I can't seem to figure out what this piece is though..... Is it a relief or something? Mount it fush or overhang it so that this can flip down???


----------



## perchin (Jun 4, 2010)

Got the fornt bow carpeted, trolling motor mounted, and all the plumbing done today...... I'll take some pictures in the morning as I'm just too tired tonight to go any further. :|


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## perchin (Jun 5, 2010)

I've still got to pick up one more thing...... my bilge pump, but that's all!!!! Thank god too because this mod is getting a lil' expensive :shock: Here are the before mentioned pictures.


----------



## njduquette (Jun 5, 2010)

hey man that boat is amazing. i think its my favorite one on tinboats. i wish i could send you my boat and pay you to do the exact same thing. if you wouldnt mind could you explain a little how you mounted the bow mount trolling motor. i recently got one and i'm having a hard time deciding how to mount it. (i am not handy in the slightest bit) and your mount looked like it is something i could handle. thanks for any info you can provide. and again that boat is awesome, i'm in awe


----------



## njduquette (Jun 5, 2010)

i guess to clarify on that, how you made the platform and how you attatched it to the boat itself. thanks


----------



## biggun1979 (Jun 5, 2010)

I may of over looked it but how wide is your boat i think mine is off a simular size


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you see the green portion of the bow light from the side? I wouldn't do too much night fishing if the waters you frequent are patrolled much.


----------



## perchin (Jun 5, 2010)

njduquette said:


> i guess to clarify on that, how you made the platform and how you attatched it to the boat itself. thanks



I did mine out of 1/4" aluminum plate, then riveted the carpeted plate to the gunwhales. The trolling motor mount only consisted of 4 holes to drill and bolt, so pretty easy. Hope this helps, I will go back through some of my pics and see if I have any of the process for ya.



njduquette said:


> hey man that boat is amazing. i think its my favorite one on tinboats. i wish i could send you my boat and pay you to do the exact same thing. and again that boat is awesome, i'm in awe



Thanks, humbling really.



dyeguy1212 said:


> Can you see the green portion of the bow light from the side? I wouldn't do too much night fishing if the waters you frequent are patrolled much.



I was worried at first too.... but actually its not too bad, because the trolling motor mount slopes down in that location. The only time I night fish is for salmon, at which point I have no use for the trolling motor, so It will probably come off during that time.


----------



## perchin (Jun 5, 2010)

Well.......... today we took her on her maiden voyage!!!!! all went really good except one certain wife forgetting to grab the camera :evil: The old merc. fired right up 2cnd pull. Me and my wife are too big for the 10hp. I gets close to plane but no cigar. I'll be looking for a 15hp now. The wife had to learn how to use the trolling motor, but caught on fairly quick. The boat loads onto the trailer like CRAP!!! I need some v shaped bunk setup or something cuz The front scraped all up the tounge untill she hit the fore most roller. (could be the wife didn't have me pull in deep enough though). I pulled in three small perch, and that was all. I am going to take it out again tomorrow, and will be sure to bring the camera.


----------



## Zum (Jun 6, 2010)

Great that you got out,alittle more tinkering and she'll
be just what you want.
Nice work.


----------



## perchin (Jun 6, 2010)

biggun1979 said:


> I may of over looked it but how wide is your boat i think mine is off a simular size



I missed this earlier...... it's beam is 54"


----------



## perchin (Jun 6, 2010)

njduquette-------- This is the only picture I could find of the front bow build.




I took her out to the lake again today for a few hours..... the fishing was only fair with a good number of rock bass pulled in...... The boat seemed pretty stable, which was good considering my co-pilot today was my brother in law whom is 6' 7" and over 300lbs.  (and he's only 17...sheesh) The trailer is still a pain in the arse though and needs some longer bunks.




brother in law up front.



Pulled in about 25 to 30 of these little guys, bumping bottom with leaches.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work, hope that kid plays football.


----------



## bucktaker (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow thats awsome.... how is the stability with the 14r now? did you lose any stiffness from removing the benches? Want to due mine  
Do you have your build pictures available to email? I have the same boat and would like to mod it this winter. How much weight did you add to the boat could you port it over a dam like I do in canada? Can you tell I 'm excited for you


----------



## perchin (Jun 8, 2010)

bucktaker said:


> Wow thats awsome.... how is the stability with the 14r now? did you lose any stiffness from removing the benches? Want to due mine
> Do you have your build pictures available to email? I have the same boat and would like to mod it this winter. How much weight did you add to the boat could you port it over a dam like I do in canada? Can you tell I 'm excited for you



Yeah.... I sent ya a pm.

As for the stability, its good.... just don't stand on the gunwhales. I didn't loose any stiffness cuz the long storage box's provide more attachment than stock.


----------



## biggun1979 (Jun 8, 2010)

MAN YOU DONE A GREAT JOB IM PROUD FOR YOU


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks GReat--Um kay....


----------



## perchin (Jul 10, 2010)

biggun1979 said:


> MAN YOU DONE A GREAT JOB IM PROUD FOR YOU





Troutman3000 said:


> Looks GReat--Um kay....



Thanks guys.... I have been too busy fishing it to finish her. Tonight I'll be working on it trying to finish up.

Only thing I don't like so far about it is the trolling motor is a Pain in the arse to operate. My next boat will have the remote style, or just the simple hand operated one.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice job. I like the semi-v. They are very stable. I will fall in before mine tips over and me and my bro-in-law both stand in it.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 10, 2010)

Love this build.. Great job


----------



## perchin (Jul 11, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Nice job. I like the semi-v. They are very stable. I will fall in before mine tips over and me and my bro-in-law both stand in it.



Thanks, I am going to get her finished and then probably put her up for sale....... always wanting bigger, and better... :lol: 



JRHOADES20 said:


> Love this build.. Great job



Thanks, I just looked at the boat you got to start with. I'm sure your going to love it.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 11, 2010)

perchin said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job. I like the semi-v. They are very stable. I will fall in before mine tips over and me and my bro-in-law both stand in it.



Thanks, I am going to get her finished and then probably put her up for sale....... always wanting bigger, and better... :lol: 

I understand completely. I would love to have a 17 or 18 ft bass boat. Even if I do get Blessed to have one, I will still keep my lil 14fter. Too many ponds and small lakes around and it is cheap fishing.


----------



## LMaynard (Jul 25, 2010)

Great story. I'm just learnin. Got a boat similar to your's and tryin to figure out what I am going to do. Am I correct that this boat has no foam in it?

Larry


----------



## Crankworm (Aug 1, 2010)

hey perchin thats a nice setup. Any idea on the total cost of your build? Is there anything you would do different? Would you feel that it is structurally sound enough to take out of Muskegon or Grand Haven? It looks like everything is tied together nice and stiff. I may have to copy your build.


----------



## perchin (Aug 2, 2010)

Crankworm said:


> hey perchin thats a nice setup. Any idea on the total cost of your build? Is there anything you would do different? Would you feel that it is structurally sound enough to take out of Muskegon or Grand Haven? It looks like everything is tied together nice and stiff. I may have to copy your build.




I've been asked this a lot of times now..... I guess I'll finally dare to add it all up and post what I spent on it for ya guys. :lol:

If I could do anything different now on this boat I would of used a thinner gauge aluminum for the floors and decks. 1/4" is way overkill and just added weight that I don't need.

Myself.... I wouldn't use this boat in the Muskegon or Grand Haven.... if your indeed talking lake MI. :?


----------



## perchin (Aug 4, 2010)

Well here goes.....

Boat 250.00
Trailer 25.00
Light kit for Trailer (LED) 40.00
Motor 50.00
Motor repairs 150.00
Trolling Motor 75.00
Battery 60.00
Seats off CL 30.00
Seat Bases 26.00
Seat Posts 22.00
Cooler 20.00
600GPH Bilge 13.00
800GPH Thru-hull pump 43.00
PVC & Fittings approx. 8.00
Boat Hatches (2) 40.00
Boat Light kit 15.00
Carpet 70.00
Carpet Glue 13.00
Self Etching Primer 17.00
Paint 32.00
Aluminum approx. 300.00

TOTAL------------ 1,299 :shock: :?


----------



## kurtnjohnsboat (Sep 13, 2010)

New user here. I have a 1976 14' sea nymph with a mercury 110 9.8 HP motor. It is really cool because the boat, trailer and motor is all original 1976. I believe it was sold as a package deal. 

I am sharing the boat with my father-in-law. He grew up fishing on this boat and he wants it left pretty much alone so my mods will have to be removeable/portable. I believe it is excatly like yours except it maybe wider at the transom. 

I have many uses in mind for the boat. I want to use it to get me to public duck blinds on the eastern flyway, hunt ducks from it, get me to backwater deer hunting locations and for fishing and general boat rides with the kids and in-laws. 

Do you think 1/4" aluminum platforms would be to much weight with the seats left in? 

Did you use aluminum rivets for everything, or stainless steel rivets or screws?

I plan on starting my own thread tonight when I get home from work with pictures.


----------



## jewettb (Sep 13, 2010)

i would like to know if you used 2 in box tube to frame everything in and where did you put your batt also the channel in the bottom of the boat look to be part of a communications data rack if so i have tons of them and they are 1/4 alunimum i have a 1956 cadillac i am going to do some conversions and like your ideas thanks.


----------



## perchin (Oct 7, 2010)

Its been a while since I have worked on the boat...... I'm going to be cleaning out the garage again this weekend and pulling the boat in to finish her up. \/ 

jewettb........ pm sent

Kurtnjohnsboat..... You should be fine using the 1/4" in your boat....tis what I used. I used all aluminum rivets for my build.


----------



## Worwa09 (Feb 26, 2011)

Your modification is awesome man. =D> I am going to do something very similar to this. Where did you buy your aluminum decking at?? And I am still debating on wheather i should use aluminum angle for support or 2X2's i would appreciate your help.


----------



## perchin (Feb 26, 2011)

Worwa09 said:


> Your modification is awesome man. =D> I am going to do something very similar to this. Where did you buy your aluminum decking at?? And I am still debating on wheather i should use aluminum angle for support or 2X2's i would appreciate your help.



Thanks man... I got my decking from the local scrap yard for scrap price. Between using the angle and 2x2's, it just depends on your budget, how long you want it to last (properly sealed wood will last for many years) and how important the weight savings of the aluminum is to you.


----------



## acedog1234 (Feb 28, 2011)

nice boat i love it i have a 1968 14 foot sea nymph that im modifing im new to the site and when i figure out how to start a topic forum i will post some pics throughout my project


----------



## perchin (Mar 1, 2011)

acedog1234 said:


> nice boat i love it i have a 1968 14 foot sea nymph that im modifing im new to the site and when i figure out how to start a topic forum i will post some pics throughout my project



Thank you and :WELCOME: aboard acedog1234... Update your profile and let us know where your from.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 2, 2011)

Perchin, the boat looks great, real sweet setup. =D>


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 25, 2011)

Were you unable to reattach the front "cap" piece?? 

I need to put added support for a trolling motor up front like yourself abut wanted to reinstall the cap.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 21, 2012)

I just recently got a Sea Nymph 14 . I haven't got it on the water and have wondered how stable it is. How is your boat. For now I am just going to clean it up and paint it and fish...maybe deck the front if I feel its safe with my kids...Looks like it would be with that boy up front.


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 27, 2012)

HOW DID YOU TIE THE SIDES OF YOUR BOAT TO YOUR SIDE BOXES WHERE YOU REMOVED YOUR MIDDLE BENCH? DOING THE SAME THING AND WANT THE SUPPORT I HAD PRIOR TO REMOVAL


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 22, 2015)

Old thread but a sweet build. I'm about half way through mine and stumbled across this one. Looks like I came up with a miniature version of your build for my 14K. I kind of wish I would have found this last week though because I would have popped my front bench out as well so I could drop that deck down 2 or 3 inches..... again, awesome job. Very clean and professional looking.


----------

